
Evidence of brine 'flows' on Mars: water study - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2015-09-evidence-brine-mars.html
======
greenyoda
Current discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10290793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10290793)

